
Show HN: Your offline-enabled Notepad - amitmerchant
https://notepad.js.org
======
mockindignant
What exactly is the value of this? Not trying to be snarky, it just seems to
solve a problem no one has.

~~~
amitmerchant
If it isn't solving any problem then why does it have 8k monthly users?

